# Newbie say hello .



## early (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello all , been browsing around here for a little while and thought I'd take the
plunge and register .

I'm learning Muay Thai , been at it for three months now and am getting
ready for my first grading . I'm really enjoying it now I have a grasp on the
techniques , I felt like a fish out of water initially but it's amazing how it all
snaps into place after a while .

Anyway thats enough hot air from me ( before I bore you all to death ) , it looks like a nice friendly forum ,and I hope I can make a usefull contribution .

Cheers , e .


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 3, 2007)

Ave.
You have indeed joined a nice friendly forum. Stay a while


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Why don't you take a sec and post a greeting to the whole board in the "Meet and Greet" area?

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Apr 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi :wavey:  Welcome to MT, I'm not a Mauy Thai person but I'm sure we'll see each other around the place


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Apr 3, 2007)

early said:


> Hello all , been browsing around here for a little while and thought I'd take the
> plunge and register .
> 
> I'm learning Muay Thai , been at it for three months now and am getting
> ...


 
hi, welcome to MT!!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Thunder Foot (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome! I hope you find it useful and enjoyable.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2007)

welcome.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## early (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy the muay thai training.


----------

